
Ask HN: Is inkbook a usable android tablet? - awinter-py
Saw the inkbook e-ink reader has a (bootleg?) android OS on it that can sideload apps.<p>What&#x27;s the experience of text entry &#x2F; web browsing on these devices?<p>(obviously video isn&#x27;t going to happen).
======
